# So sad, had to throw away a new bag of cat food :(



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

y cat has been a nice girl that never scratched furnitures and never scratched us with her claws. I thought she wouldn't really go crazy scratching anything then. But i changed my mind now, for what happened last night...

I bought a new bag of dry cat food and left it on the floor. I thought it would be fine since it's sealed and the packaging is quite 'hard'. I did see her sniffing and pawing it for some time though. So i ended up putting the bag into a box. But i didn't check if she did any damage since i thought it was impossible to tear it. Then today i saw a trail of ants on the box. When i open the box there were ants everywhere, the pet food bag was torn... Sigh i had to throw away this 12 lbs kibbles that could last her for roughly 6 months 

I wanted to buy the 5 lbs food instead but 12lbs could save a few dollars when i round it up. Now i had to toss it away i feel a bit upset and stupid for letting on the floor at first. :/ Lose more than what i could save...

Ahhhhhh.. those claws… becomes destructive when it comes to 'food'

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pants29 (Oct 20, 2013)

Have you tried those soft claw covers. The ones you glue on. They have saved our home and furniture and our groceries and kibble. Our girl Penny, really likes to scratch everything she can get into... Including this big giant bag of flour I had just bought on sale. It looked like there was a 1/4inch thick dust in everything after she was finished with the bag. But now with the soft claw covers she rarely scratches anything and my groceries are safe. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

I trim all my cats nails. They are very very good at not scratching anything but when they play and run around the place they were catching threads on my sofa etc. Not had any problems since I started trimming.

Saying that, I think if I left a bag of kibble of the floor they would get into it in seconds!


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

She doesn't really scratch anything really. She only goes crazy with her food. I learnt that i can't leave her kibbles bag on the floor from this... Still feel sad for throwing the whole bag away though T.T

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't leave any food out I put it away...learned my lesson when I came home to find them in a bag of sealed treats I left on the counter...they had ripped through the plastic. It was primarily marshall...he had the bag when I came through the door...but gizmo the one who usually scolds marshall (when I'm there..maybe that's for show) was there right next to him!! Or maybe she ws the lookout but *failed?* hahaha


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

If I were you, I would simply put that event down as a learning experience. Some cat-proofing tasks are more obvious than others. I wish I could write a note and somehow pass it along to the version of me from 18 months ago... the amount of time, money, general aggravation and stress I could've saved myself would be invaluable. 

But, I suppose this holds true in just about any aspect of life...


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't think it's so much about cats having claws, it's that you left a bag of food where the cat could get to it. Many cats are food-motivated and will tear open an unmonitored bag of food. A declawed cat would chew through the bag to get to the food. I would find a cabinet or spot the cat can't get to for storing food. Alternatively, you could get an airtight plastic container and store the food in there; just make sure the cat can't get the lid off.


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

Just want to say that there's no way I'd have a bag of food open for six months. Unless you're feeding a food full of chemical preservatives it's going to start going stale and potentially rancid. At work we tell people not to buy a big bag unless their pet will go through it within six weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I keep Yuki's kibble in a large sealed "Tupperware" type container. I don't have to worry about insects or humidity ruining it. If you would like to save money by buying a bigger bag, is there anyone you know who would split it with you? My daughter and I did that for the longest time. The store we bought it from has a loyalty program where they keep track and when you've eventually bought 12 large bags you get one free. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

kayla baxter said:


> Just want to say that there's no way I'd have a bag of food open for six months. Unless you're feeding a food full of chemical preservatives it's going to start going stale and potentially rancid. At work we tell people not to buy a big bag unless their pet will go through it within six weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well i never knew about this. Anyways i pour some kibbles into a smaller container and the rest sealed in bag and left in another big airtight container so i'm not reopening the food all tge time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Live and learn, huh??

Cat food will last until the "use by" date. Sealed bag does not mean hermetically sealed.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=11+1296&aid=2804


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

I know it's my fault to leave bag of food lying around. But how would i know cat can break through such packaging? 

It won't happen again after this incident lol. I just felt it's a waste to toss it away that's all. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> I keep Yuki's kibble in a large sealed "Tupperware" type container. I don't have to worry about insects or humidity ruining it. If you would like to save money by buying a bigger bag, is there anyone you know who would split it with you? My daughter and I did that for the longest time. The store we bought it from has a loyalty program where they keep track and when you've eventually bought 12 large bags you get one free.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not really, not a lot of ppl i know hav cats, besides we use different brands. I'm planning to buy small bags from now on anyways so it won't be too heavy in put up cabinet above my head. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I would have swept up what I could and tried to put what you can in a zip-lock or tupperware/rubbermaid type container. The food isn't bad, just loose. If you are worried about dust, etc., trust me, what cats chew on outside is nothing in comparison.
You can use a sieve if you are concerned about bigger particles. At worst case, you can save the food to put out for feral cats. 
Food out of the bag is not destroyed or bad, just messy to coral.
I have a huge container on wheels that I keep my dry stuff in, but if they were desperate, I could see them dumping it over and pawing the lid open....they are cats, after all *smile*


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Bummer. I had to learn the hard way. Last time I had a cat they didn't do this. Now my cat was loving my garage and turns out she got into the bag of dog food from the back so I didn't see it until I spied on her getting to it. So I put it in a plastic cereal container - well she was able to flip open the top and was reaching in with a paw like a spoon and helping herself. Ok so all food now in tight containers in cabinet. I can't leave anything out. I feed canned but they would prefer dry so even in the cabinet when she sees me give her a little kibble from the Tupperware, she now opens the cabinet and tries to get it but she can't. I left a piece of bread 3 shelves up in a plastic bag for my breakfast the next day and this is what I found. She tried to get it off 3rd shelf and knocked over all my vitamins, etc. breaking the covers on several. Luckily I heard it (at night) and came running out so nothing eaten. You would think I was starving her - NOT!







[/IMG]


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

wallycat said:


> I would have swept up what I could and tried to put what you can in a zip-lock or tupperware/rubbermaid type container. The food isn't bad, just loose. If you are worried about dust, etc., trust me, what cats chew on outside is nothing in comparison.
> You can use a sieve if you are concerned about bigger particles. At worst case, you can save the food to put out for feral cats.
> Food out of the bag is not destroyed or bad, just messy to coral.
> I have a huge container on wheels that I keep my dry stuff in, but if they were desperate, I could see them dumping it over and pawing the lid open....they are cats, after all *smile*


I think you missed the part about the ants!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Kayla baxter is right about the big bag going rancid, however if you buy the big bag you can take some out and store the rent in your freezer. That will prevent the spoilage. Of course the catch is you need to be able to fit the big bag in your freezer.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry, I did miss the part about the ants and maybe I am uber cheap to try to save newly purchased food *blush*


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Not the OP, but I totally would have picked up the spilled food to save as long as sifting out ants was not required


----------



## anne j (Sep 22, 2013)

I have something like this, from Petsmart. It holds a good size 20-22 pound bag of food.







It rolls well, easy to clean, airtight, and I don't have to worry about the cats scratching around!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

My neighbour and I get in the "buy a big bag" argument all the time. LOL 
She claims that she saves so much money by purchasing enough cat food to feed a small third world nation. (over 6 months worth) She has two cats.

I, on the opposing side, have only ever bought a months supply, MAYBE two, at a time. I get a small bag 2k, most times it's on sale. (lasts about a month) I have 3 cats.

She adds up all the figures and yes, there is money saved on a per serving calculation. 

Once she has smugly put her calculator down, I tell her to eat the same meal for at least the next 6 months AND to buy a 6 month supply of that meal.

Then she gets all huffy and says that cat's don't care. And I ask her if she's ever taken a direct survey to gather this information.

After we agree to disagree, yet one more time, over the great cat food debate, I ask her what that huge container is, in the way and taking up loads of space in her dining room. (She's always complaining about not having enough room LOL)


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If it is stored properly and has not past it's "use by" date it is good. I always make as small an opening in the bag as I could for pouring, then fold (not roll) the top tightly and use a small shop clamp to hold it tight in the original bag. A clothes pin is too small. I feel this is better than a plastic container. It will last a long time like that. The key is to keep the humidity and air out and use by the "use by" date. This is not worth arguing over.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

...the written word often misses the intended tone. 

What I wrote was a bit tongue in cheek but, through a hint of humour, intended to show that there is no real definitive answer, it's all a personal choice.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I put my cats food in a airtight plastic container right away. Had a disaster when all my cats got into the food and had diarrhea everywhere! If you've never had 3 cats all w diarrhea ll wgile trying to move, let me tell u, you're not missing anything!that's one life lesson I could have lived without!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I am thinking of switching away from dry food for this reason too. Freja is constantly clawing at the bags and will eat about 2 days worth of food at a go if she gets into it. Afterwards it becomes 2 days worth of stinky diarrhea. Not to mention the constant pawing/scratching at the closet where I keep her food gets to be a bit trying, especially at night.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

cat owner again said:


> Bummer. I had to learn the hard way. Last time I had a cat they didn't do this. Now my cat was loving my garage and turns out she got into the bag of dog food from the back so I didn't see it until I spied on her getting to it. So I put it in a plastic cereal container - well she was able to flip open the top and was reaching in with a paw like a spoon and helping herself. Ok so all food now in tight containers in cabinet. I can't leave anything out. I feed canned but they would prefer dry so even in the cabinet when she sees me give her a little kibble from the Tupperware, she now opens the cabinet and tries to get it but she can't. I left a piece of bread 3 shelves up in a plastic bag for my breakfast the next day and this is what I found. She tried to get it off 3rd shelf and knocked over all my vitamins, etc. breaking the covers on several. Luckily I heard it (at night) and came running out so nothing eaten. You would think I was starving her - NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg that's crazy.. luckily there aren't any broken glass or so too, otherwise she/u might get hurt :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

I have my petfood stored in a high cabinet, she does stare at it but she couldn't climb up to scratch the doors hehe xD

i asked my cat's breeder for more details on food storage. When I first got my cat she taught me to put the food into a big airtight container, then put some in a smaller one to use. This way the food can preserve for longer time. If we open the big container daily it'll go get very soon. She said it is best not to keep too long ofcoz. But it should be in good condition still. Store the food in dry and cool and dark places. If food goes bad, cat wouldn't eat it anyways.

Luckily i put the damaged bag of food in box, otherwise she wouldve ate a lot n a lot by herself. :x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I had to baby proof the garbage can under the kitchen sink and the cupboards where I store treats. My guys are monsters when it comes to finding themselves "snacks," whether I give them to them or not. I buy the giant costco size bag of cat food, but with so many, that only lasts 3-4 weeks anyway.


----------

